# Johnboat Bass Association @ Lake Varner



## walton1 (Jun 4, 2009)

JBA will be fishing Varner this Sunday June 7. Blast-off 7am sharp.


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not going (haven't been to one) but what are some of the winning weights?


----------



## walton1 (Jun 5, 2009)

15 to 20 lbs-5 fish limit


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow sound's pretty tough.
How much is the average entry fee?


----------



## Reminex (Jun 6, 2009)

we might see yall there sunday, Btw guys i've seen a june tourney at varner where one team caught 2 ten pounders...and they still only came in third place.  Thats a quality lake!


----------



## JarheadDad (Jun 6, 2009)

You pickin' on us again Rem?  

BTW, how do you get to Varner? Is this the place?


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 7, 2009)

wow jarhead that is awesome.
Does your boat have to have a functioning live well? Or can you use a container of some kind?


----------



## JarheadDad (Jun 8, 2009)

Outdooralm said:


> wow jarhead that is awesome.
> Does your boat have to have a functioning live well? Or can you use a container of some kind?



Not bad for a 3rd place huh?  

You need a functioning livewell for all the jonboat trails. A lot of us use big coolers rigged as livewells. The bigger the better. A 100qt cooler can get small in a hurry but is a good minimum. A 120qt + is better.  The biggest split tops are the best. You can get livewell kits anywhere and rig your own system. Walmart, Bass Pro, Cabelas, Tackle Warehouse, etc. We just took a spare bilge pump and some PVC to make our own from spare parts laying around the shop. The spray bars in the kits are a little short so you might want to get some PVC and make it stretch all the way across the cooler.

If you're old, senile, blind, deaf, and have the catlike reflexes of a snail like some of us you can make a pump-out by not gluing the PVC where it connects to the spray bar so you can slip a piece of hose on it to pump out the water. Or you can just fish with your son like mine in the pic above and have him dump 120# of water over the side while you watch from the shade!  

Livewells are easy but make sure if you leave them in the boat while trailering you have some way to tie them down or they won't be there when you get to the lake!   

In the dead of summer beginning in late June we always throw a couple bags of filtered ice in the livewell and use some type of revive chemicals. You have to clean cooler livewells with a non-toxic cleaner after every use as bacteria will build up in them really fast for some reason and you'll lose fish. Learned that the hard way!

Hope this helps.


----------

